# Diamond vs Bowtech



## Fix_F16 (Feb 15, 2006)

After seeing the 2009 lineups for both brands, it looks like the two brands are more like peers than little brother (Diamond) and big brother (Bowtech). 

I know Bowtech went solely with the hybrid cams and launched the Diamond label to carry the single cam bows. Are there any other differences? Are they indeed of equal quality, design, engineering, technology, materilas, etc. ?


----------

